# A Few Pics. to Help Any With Aiming



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Targets' view: rear anchor point...top tip of band as reference to target...eye aligned with band.








Side view of shooter lined up with target.








The instant of pouch release.








Ammo out of pouch and just past fork on its' way to target.








Holding shooting position as ammo speeds to target for follow through.

This is my attempt to answer the question to make a video on how to aim at a target. It's the best I can do. I couldn't figure out how to do a video showing the shooters perspective while aiming at a target. Hope it helps.


----------



## keeco (Feb 28, 2010)

hey smitty the video these stills come from is what i use daily to learn how to shoot a slingshot thanks for sharing your know how


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice pictures Smitty, I guess some got it and some dont, I tried this side action aiming thing and I knocked the snot out of my hand and I think I just might lose that nail. Ouch!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah, I probably look like I'm self promoting, but I'm the only one here to use for pictures. I'm just doing my best to try and help others by showing them how I do something. I'm not saying my way is best or the only option, but it works for me. I started visiting slingshot forums to learn more and a few of the members went out of their way to help me. I want to be one of those members who's willing to share with others.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Smitty I have seen your video and it is very well done very informative. Appreciate you sharing. I cant seem to branch out and develope that aiming pin point accuracy. The desire is there but my hand and fingers seem to be getting in the way of a straight line shot. Thanks for trying to teach one of the unteachables.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I'd like it if others would post pictures or stills from a video showing how they do their slingshot thing. Joerg and Tex are the ones I have got to watch so far...and Mel from his video...and a few from Geko. I've learned something from each one. Geko taught me I don't want to try shooting bands without a frame like he has in one of his videos. Ha Ha !







There is so much to learn about something so simple as a slingshot! The answer is acquired only through practice and only through practice will we find the question.


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

Thank you.
Very useful instructions.


----------



## christopher (Jan 8, 2010)

That's right I shoot "Smitty Style" ( C :"


----------

